# Wago 750-841 DALI EVG Dimmt nicht sauber



## Michael68 (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Wago 750-841   DALI-Klemme 750-641
Osram Quicktronic Inteligent QTI Dali 4x18W

Steuere FbDALI_DimmEasy an, weniger geht nun wirklich nicht!
Das EVG Reagiert aber Dimmt nur bis 50% runter und dann wieder auf 100%
Habe auch das Gefühl das es nicht konstant reagiert ist und es macht was es will?! 
Termintoren müssen nicht auf die Line, Das Kabel ist ca. 10m alle Org. Wago Teile und das EVG Osram - na mehr geht nicht!? Oder?

Wo ist der Denkfehler?! HILFE


----------



## Michael68 (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Die Antwort gebe ich mir selber 

[FONT=&quot]Die EVG die ich benutze sind 4 x 18W und ich habe die erste Leuchte umgebaut und die ist mit T4 mit 14W ausgerüstet - AHHHH!
Hätte schwören können das die über den ganzen Bereich einzusetzen sind ... stimmt aber nicht! 

Ergo: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... wieder was gelernt und viel Zeit verschwendet ...[/FONT]


----------

